
You still can’t turn off Windows 10’s built-in spyware - CrankyBear
http://www.computerworld.com/article/3159424/microsoft-windows/you-still-can-t-turn-off-windows-10-s-built-in-spyware.html
======
whatnotests
Easy. Just don't use Windows 10.

~~~
CrankyBear
Easier said than done for many people.

~~~
xkxx
For me, it's easier done than said. To not use Windows 10, I don't need to do
anything. To say "don't use Windows 10", I need to spend some time actually
saying it.

